# AT&T APNs for custom ROMs



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

Blokes, most custom ROMs here are not set up for LTE in advance. I'm here to help by giving you the APNs that I use to connect to AT&T's network, LTE included.

There is a way to do this with two APNs (dropping APN 2, integrating APN 5 with 3, integrating APN 4 with 1), but my personal testing has given me far better speeds and results with the following.

In parentheses is the limiting conditions for you to select an appropriate network type. For clarity's sake, that means that APN 2 extends APN 1 and APN 3 extends APN 2. MMS APNs are automatic and should default to the pta one, but if you're feeling doubtful, just omit APN 4 entirely.

EDIT: I am now recommending that you leave APN 4 in. My pta MMS APN has been failing to pull down messages; not sure if any of you guys have that issue, but I've started using APN 4 as a fallback for MMS.



> **NOTE: All unmentioned fields should read "<Not set>".
> 
> APN 1 (Up to 3.5G HSDPA/HSUPA only, 7.2mbps):
> Name: Cingular
> ...


Post here if you have feedback or issues!


----------



## meatwad0222 (May 15, 2012)

which one gives me both lte and hsdpa plus mms


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Man, it gets really annoying to have to enter these manually for every custom ROM but they are so very necessary... Is there any way to compile them into an APK or some other file to make it easier than manual entry? ughhhhh......

Thanks regardless though, I was just having the hardest time finding the right settings for the vivid and lte.


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

meatwad0222 said:


> Man, it gets really annoying to have to enter these manually for every custom ROM but they are so very necessary... Is there any way to compile them into an APK or some other file to make it easier than manual entry? ughhhhh......
> 
> Thanks regardless though, I was just having the hardest time finding the right settings for the vivid and lte.


Enter it once, then use MyBackup Root or APN Backup and Restore from the Play Store.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Aus_azn said:


> Enter it once, then use MyBackup Root or APN Backup and Restore from the Play Store.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


Awesome, thanks!

A related question, I read on the lte settings thread on xda it said to have ATT LTE selected at all times for best mobile speed, but every time I select it then check back later it seems to default back to HSPA+... Is it because full lte isn't available in my area?

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meatwad0222 (May 15, 2012)

Aus_azn said:


> Are you kidding me.
> 
> Select APN 3. APN 5 will come into use when necessary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

calikevin said:


> Didn't mean to upset you...so the apnyou need kicks on automatically


For MMS, yes. For phone/data, no.


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, can you confirm this for me too? I downloaded APN Backup and it seemed to work just fine on DeSensed 1.4 (though it did tell me it doesn't work on ICS) but then I flashed the new Pegasus port and went to restore them, it wouldn't work... Said it did but the APNs didn't appear it the APN list. I reflashed DeSensed and the restore worked just fine. Have you had this experience before or haven't noticed?

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

calikevin said:


> Thanks for the reply, can you confirm this for me too? I downloaded APN Backup and it seemed to work just fine on DeSensed 1.4 (though it did tell me it doesn't work on ICS) but then I flashed the new Pegasus port and went to restore them, it wouldn't work... Said it did but the APNs didn't appear it the APN list. I reflashed DeSensed and the restore worked just fine. Have you had this experience before or haven't noticed?
> 
> Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


This is a confirmed deficiency. There are certain ROMs (usually stock/close-to-RUU ones) that disallow APN backup/restore operations, something I suspect is occurring ROMside, as I did manage to backup and as such on of Telstra ICS, but not on of HK ICS.

Unfortunately, for those "pain-in-the-buttocks" ROMs, you just have to put up with it.


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

not seeing mms protocol in my apn settings on de sensed. Is it different on desesnsed?


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

cor-master said:


> not seeing mms protocol in my apn settings on de sensed. Is it different on desesnsed?


Just ignore that field. It should work.

This was originally compiled for Sense 3.0; the content is still current as of ICS.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

sweet thanks man!


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

For some reason I'm unable to get any of these to work now besides the Cingular MediaNet APN.. not even the HSPA+ will connect for me. Is it possible that AT&T has changed the access points?


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

calikevin said:


> For some reason I'm unable to get any of these to work now besides the Cingular MediaNet APN.. not even the HSPA+ will connect for me. Is it possible that AT&T has changed the access points?


Not possible for them to have changed the access points, as I'm on AT&T and they're working great.

Is your plan properly provisioned for HSPA+ or LTE? Go to your ATT account page, and your data plan should say something like "____ for 4G" or "___ for 4G LTE". If your plan does not have either of those suffixes, you have not been provisioned for HSPA+ or LTE, and will not be permitted to connect over the "phone" APN for the former, or the "pta" APN for the latter.


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

All of a sudden I'm getting what looks to be 4G reception where I couldn't get it to connect a couple days ago... Is it possible that the same APN wont work on DeSensed when it now works on ExtremeHolidayDreamX2? It didn't seem to work right away when I switched ROMs but it IS working now. BTW, settings working for me that seem to be close to full speed at least for my area are as follows-

APN: pta
MMSC: http://mmsc.mobile.att.net
MMS proxy: proxy.mobile.att.net
MMS port: 80
APN type: default,admin,mms,fota,supl,hipri,internet

And that's all, no MMS APN at all. Just recorded speeds of 6.60Mbps down and 1.03Mbps up. Anything in particular I might be able to add to make it faster, but keep it working? Thanks Aus!


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

calikevin said:


> All of a sudden I'm getting what looks to be 4G reception where I couldn't get it to connect a couple days ago... Is it possible that the same APN wont work on DeSensed when it now works on ExtremeHolidayDreamX2? It didn't seem to work right away when I switched ROMs but it IS working now. BTW, settings working for me that seem to be close to full speed at least for my area are as follows-
> 
> APN: pta
> MMSC: http://mmsc.mobile.att.net
> ...


Actually, on my phone, the pta MMS APN no longer works, for some odd reason. I had to delete that APN, just leaving behind the wap.cingular MMS APN. I've tried this on MIUI, Desensed and my own custom Sense 3.6 build

I'm not really sure whether that is a byproduct of my area currently undergoing development by AT&T to move to LTE here, but I can think of no other cause for interference.

admin flag is unnecessary; it doesn't really do much AFAIK. mms obviously demarcates the APN as one where MMS can be routed through. In earlier stages of testing, I found that it seemed to be faster if the MMS APNs were split up, possibly due to some reserved overhead for them. My speeds jumped from the low-end of 6mbps down to around 11mbps down; upload stayed the same. fota flag is unnecessary (I don't think we're ever getting another OTA update, ever). supl is location services, that's good. hipri indicates APN priority, so that's good. internet IIRC is tethering.

Personally, I'm rolling now only with default,agps,supl,hipri,internet. I haven't updated the original post, as I still believe that those are current (since I do use them without a hitch; my friend's Inspire is using the wap.cingular and phone settings), and neither has any problems to report.

Try removing the LTE MMS APN, that's my only advice. I'm still using an APN setup identical to the one up there, and don't have issues.

Would appreciate it if other AT&T users can chime in with issues going on.

EDIT: May have been a bit unclear here... I still use the pta APN, I have deleted its MMS counterpart.


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

There are a few other reports of this happening in the DeSensed thread over on xda if you're signed up over there.

You said you're using these flags now without MMS, and you removed the separate MMS APN? But you're still able to send MMS?

Edit 2: just tried the APN with your flags, still nothing. Literally the only thing that works for me to get a data connection is to go to the APN list, hit the menu button and Restore to Defaults. The MediaNet APN works but is horrendously slow and times out on SpeedTest.

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

calikevin said:


> There are a few other reports of this happening in the DeSensed thread over on xda if you're signed up over there.
> 
> You said you're using these flags now without MMS, and you removed the separate MMS APN? But you're still able to send MMS?
> 
> ...


I ragequitted from XDA after I found out that my privacy had been violated and that my IP had been shared with a notorious third party site that shall not be named. However, I just took a brief peek at the thread...

Right now, I have four APNs. The three data ones, and the wap.cingular MMS one. If you wish, you can combine the wap.cingular MMS APN into the standard wap.cingular APN for sake of saving space. It really doesn't matter, but I find that it slows down the internet a bit. Since you seem to be unable to get a data connection in the first place, I'm assuming your MMS doesn't work anyway.

The way the phone handles it, it tries to funnel MMS through whatever APN has it marked. In my case, since I canned the pta MMS APN, it now solely routes through the wap.cingular one, even though I don't have the wap.cingular APN selected.

The flags that I gave you were more for speed optimisation than anything; if your data connection is broken in the first place, then it obviously won't help.









I don't really understand how your wap.cingular APN is that slow, unless you have LTE in your area and are using that as a comparative figure. If it's that slow, you really might need to call AT&T or whomever, and report speed issues. My old SGS1 occasionally returned speeds of .06Mbps/.02Mbps, and that was an AT&T issue.

Could you test something for me? Delete all of the APNs that you have, and just add the wap.cingular one manually. If that succeeds, add the next two. What seems peculiar is that you have mentioned that it works on the Sense 3.6 builds, but not on Desensed; I used Desensed through the 1.6 testing beta (which later became 1.6 final), and I had absolutely no issues running the APN setup that I usually use. If you're still not getting anything, nandroid up and do a full wipe before you reinstall Desensed.


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

I never had an issue with 1.6 until only recently too, but I was getting data just fine through the PTA APN with ExtremeHolidayDreamX2. It's to the point right now where the MediaNet APN works, but I can't even get enough of a connection to use Visual Voicemail... Only on DeSensed so far.

The MediaNet APN in your Custom ROM APN thread? I'll try it out.


----------



## Shanolos (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey guys. I live in York, pa. No plans for LTE here. Running desenced vivid 1.6. I have been messing with the APNs for weeks. Just was in an awful car accident and stuck on couch for most of each day. I would love to learn more about the settings and have plenty of time to test. I am s-on. Wire trick kinda freaks me out. I run the stock kernel. I am no developer but, have a passion for f*&^$g with these damn Android OSes. I rarely even log on to forums but am always surfing them. I am curently working on a T-bolt for my buddy that soft bricked it. Have a Cappy, and lg 2x I swap my sim in and out of. They will not break 4.5mb/s My vivid will reach 10.5 but generally gets 6-6.5. I am about 6 flat blocks from my tower. Oh, I have a one x i am replacing the lcd on, an old i3gs







and a samsung focus flash too. The one x was right on par with my vivid until my gf smashed it (accident). The focus flash was right around 6mb/s if i remember correctly. I have been trying to maximize the performance of the 2x because that is her daily user now. I am no dummy, have alot of time on my hands and basically play with phones and surf forums all day long. So glad I found this thread on my favorite site. Peace.


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

Shanolos said:


> Have a Cappy, and lg 2x I swap my sim in and out of. They will not break 4.5mb/s My vivid will reach 10.5 but generally gets 6-6.5. I am about 6 flat blocks from my tower. Oh, I have a one x i am replacing the lcd on, an old i3gs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No APN fumblings here. This is strictly hardware limitations.

The Captivate (and the rest of the SGS line), along with the Focus Flash, doesn't support HSPA+ with enhanced backhaul, meaning that they're limited to the standard HSDPA/HSUPA 7.2mbps down/5.76mbps up. Those are theoretical limits; actual performance will be lower. Likewise, the Optimus 2X line is similar. If Wikipedia is to be believed, it goes to 10.2mbps down as a theoretical limit, though I'd speculate that the phone supports 14.4mbps HSPA+ as 10.2 is a strange number. If you have the American version, for T-Mobile, your slower speeds might also have to do with band incompatibilities with AT&T. My advice to you: Nothing you do on the Captivate/Focus will make it appreciably faster, but you should probably try the "phone" APN on the 2X.

In comparison, the Vivid and One X pack a 21mbps HSPA+ radio, thus their readings are slightly faster. pta is definitely the way to go here.


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay, for whatever reason AT&T PTA works in Desensed again. Back to AOSP style for me

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddied92 (Nov 21, 2012)

i had trouble with sending pictures earlier, i was using a mod that made my default messaging app look like the nexus one.
every time i would hit the send button on a picture message the message would just disappear an never be sent.
is this a fix for that?

btw when i would go back to my actual default messaging app the picture message would show up as a draft in the thread.
i am rooted and im s-on, running the darkraiderROM with the de-sensed options.


----------



## bigstout (Jul 23, 2012)

stupid question but... i'm on 1.6 and i have your exact apn settings for all 5 apn's you have listed.
I am not able to download or send mms via lte (with good signal and verified by speed test and app for signal)
.. what am i missing?


----------



## bigstout (Jul 23, 2012)

bigstout said:


> stupid question but... i'm on 1.6 and i have your exact apn settings for all 5 apn's you have listed.
> I am not able to download or send mms via lte (with good signal and verified by speed test and app for signal)
> .. what am i missing?


ok i got it (mms) to work on lte

i used:
apn: pta
mmsc: http://mmsc.mobile.att.net
mms proxy: proxy.mobile.att.net
mms port 80
mcc: 310
mnc: 410
apn type: default,admin,fota,mms,supl,hipri,internet


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jan 20, 2012)

Are these the most current APN's for AT&T. Just getting around to rooting my GS4 and trying out the ROM Goldeneye based on the i9505 and it requires me to update the APN's.


----------

